
How to Immediately Start Closing More Freelancing Deals - jtrtoo
https://joshrichards.wordpress.com/2017/04/11/how-to-immediately-start-closing-more-freelancing-deals/
======
davidscolgan
I love this and it's not really as dangerous as it might sound.

If the project goes badly, you are going to have a bad time regardless of if
you offered a guarantee, and you might end up just refunding them anyway if it
really went that badly.

Being upfront about offering this reduces their risk and in the vast majority
of cases people will never ask for a refund.

~~~
jtrtoo
I like your way of thinking about it and how you worded it.

Regardless of whether a guarantee is offered upfront, there is going to be a
mess if the client isn't satisfied. The way I think about it is: I might as
well use it to everyone's advantage and be clear about it upfront.

And there's a substantive difference between all parties knowing things could
go wrong versus one boldly stating upfront that one will try to do the right
thing. This will close more deals and offers additional value upfront to the
client.

Of course, it helps if one addresses other issues like filtering out likely to
be problematic prospective clients, but that's another post / series of posts
for another day. ;-)

